# Fuzzy caterpillars in cricket box



## kirsties

I bought my first box of crickets yesterday, I'm a bit squeamish so didn't look to closely in the shop.
when I got home I could see little fuzzy caterpillars in the box with the crickets, is this normal? and can I feed to my leopard gecko.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## KJ Exotics

It is normal, the big breeders use them (they hatch in to DERMESTID BEETLES) To clean the livefood tubs up.
You can feed them your animals, be careful as they can invest your house.
There is a big topic on it i will see if i can find it.


----------



## Biggys

I think their called buffallo worms
and like said before the hatch into beetles
i just bin them never tried to feed them to anything 
but I guess you could try just hand feed so they can't escape and breed in your house :gasp:
Ty


----------



## Haggis

maybe someone could sticky this so its not asked constantly?

and i was told before they are not introduced that they are a pest


----------



## kirsties

Thanks for your help, I'll try to make sure they don't invade my house.:2thumb:


----------



## Repidge

my hatchling beardies used to go nuts for those little caterpillars. I acualy had a go at breeding them at 1 point, im a bit strange like that haha
they turn into flying beetles after a while. i got bored and binned them after a few weeks tho. i can see how they can become a pest tho,
they breed like CRAZY!!!:crazy:


----------

